# Rabbits , Birds



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 27, 2009)

yes i have rabbits wild rabbits not tame ones you get at the pet store these rabbits seem to have adopted my yard and i think its nice to know that even the sparrows have made a home in my shop can you imagine how beuty this has to be for the animals to feel safe and secure in ones yard ?

and you know whats strange is i can get almost 3 feet from the rabbit before they take off
just reminds me how God put that into there little minds he also shows them where to go etc. and what is nice to watch also is them carpenter bees i call them the bumble bee sister 

cause they resemble the bumble bee

i am not going to hurt these rabbits they are keeping the grass mowed they eat the clover plus they are nice to watch and to see them being at peace with themselves kinda reminds m e as us humans need to be at peace in our own lifes too much tormoil in our lifes it takes a animal sent by God to make us realize that he has everything under control


----------

